# Sappphire For Seiko 5



## Seiko (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello there,

I have three Seiko 5's and want to change the glass and put in sapphire instead. Where can I find sapphire for this models:

- SNX115

- SNX123

- SNKA47


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Try your local watchmaker or jeweler.

I have had a saphire glass fitted to a 1978 Bulova and it only cost about Â£8.


----------



## Seiko (Dec 13, 2009)

ludditeinorbit said:


> Try your local watchmaker or jeweler.
> 
> I have had a saphire glass fitted to a 1978 Bulova and it only cost about Â£8.


Lucky you. The watchmakers and jewelers in my city are trying to rip me of and wanting 100 Euro at least! One dared to say it would cost 130 Euro. They all say sapphire is expensive but I cannot believe this when I see new sapphires been sold for less than 25 Euros (with gasket) at Ebay. Unfortunately not for my watch but for Rolex: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370293226712


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I am lucky indeed, I have found a trained watchmaker with his own establishment about 6 miles from my home.

I once had a local jeweler replace the crystal in a Bulova dress watch that I had owned from 1965.

It is an extremely slim watch with a very low profile crystal which became scratched over the years.

I had this crystal replaced but could only get a rather domed one at the time.

Recently I thought that it would look much better with a cryatal more like the original so took it to the local jeweler with instructions to replace the crystal but only if the new one was significantly lower

When I went to collect it the new crystal was identical to the one that they had removed so I refused to pay.

The manager was summoned and after he spoke with the fellow who changed the crystal he appologised but said a lower crystal was not available for my watch

Remembering the trained watchmaker I took it to him and he came up trumps. 

He gets all my custom now.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Some of the 0.8mm or 1.0mm Cousin's own sapphires (non swiss) are quite cheap and reasonable quality, not brilliant but acceptable.

Sapphire glasses vary so much in price, the thicker sapphire glasses can be reasonable upto very expensive.

Regs

Bry



ludditeinorbit said:


> I am lucky indeed, I have found a trained watchmaker with his own establishment about 6 miles from my home.
> 
> I once had a local jeweler replace the crystal in a Bulova dress watch that I had owned from 1965.
> 
> ...


----------

